# Really Proud Of Fashion :)



## Devon (Aug 10, 2008)

We had a really good show yesterday at the Drayton AMHR Show in Ontario. It POURED all day but we all made the best of it , had fun and the show went on




There was an awesome turnout of hroses especially for the halter classes. So many beautiful aspc/amhr horses



Loved the murrays fillipowicz filly and Ernies Grahams colt is to die for!



Also Carolyn arup had an amazing day with her B mare Fly driving in downpour is not ideal; and Pams Steve looks amazing in pleasure; jaw dropping trot






I also met Fran and Walt from fillipowicz they were both really nice. Walt handed out the ribbons



And Fran announced wonderful job! It was really nice to meet you put a face with that forum name!





My usualy ride ot show was super busy and so Janice and I took her trailer up



So I had to choose one to take and I took Miss Fashion so Chanel could come as well



Chanel did well she got 1st in Weanling and 3rd in Multi. Poor little girl was shaking like a leaf it was pouring and it was difficult to get her sqaured nicely as she wasnt so sure she like'd the whole down pour , her trot still amazes me though lol. You have yourself quite the filly Janice , well i absolutely adore her and her attitude lol

Fashion ; I am just really really proud of her. I can't believe how willing she is to do everything for me she show her little heart out for me and I just think shes way to awesome



Especially for just turning three moving here in March and having a foal



She took a 2nd in Model; 1st in Aged; 1st in Youth Grand Senior Mare



; 1st Multi Colour; 2nd in Showmanship(She decided to create her own 360 at the judge, shes not my usual showmanship girl aha



) ; 2nd in Obstacle ; 1st in Jumper



I almost cried when she took the Grand and the 1st in Aged it was a pretty large class and I am just beyond happy.She really needs weight she get shoveled with grain ; so today Janice and I are up at the barn "Safetying" a field for a trouble making weanling





Thanks SO Much for letting me share!

**LOL Ignore that rain Poncho; We were all sporting them haha





-Devon





















And I have a problem where I can't not post Chanel



I Love her


----------



## Alex (Aug 10, 2008)

Great Job Devon!

Fashon looks much helthier with more weight on her! Awsome!


----------



## Samm S (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Job Dev and Janice!!! i so wish i could of went, the wedding waas outside and it rained and rained we were in a tent but the rain came through. we were all muddy im glad you ladies enjoyed yourself, i wont be out for dunville but im going to the CNE. that should be fun.

congrats again on your wins!





Sam


----------



## hairicane (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on all your wins. she and the little one both are soooo pretty!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 10, 2008)

There are the girls



. Such pretty girls



.

Pst dont use water based hoof polish on a rainy day


----------



## Devon (Aug 10, 2008)

Leeana said:


> There are the girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt have any other



I know it looks horrible LOL!

at first I was like wow this looks so bad by the time it was her turn in the ring I was like Oh Whatever! lol because we were all drenched ha.


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations, Devon!!! Fashion is beautiful!!!


----------



## Cara (Aug 10, 2008)

amazing pictures! they looks soo good! you should be proud of her dev lol and i just wanted to say nice rain coat! very fashionable


----------



## Ferin (Aug 10, 2008)

They both look beautiful Devon!



Congratulations on your placings at the show. Sounds like you had a great time even with the rain.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2008)

Great job! Devon Fashion is stunning, I love seeing her.



I'd never guess she had a foal this spring she looks incredible. Congrats on your placings and Chanel is such a cutie too.


----------



## Amy (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations Devon-- sorry I didn't get to time to hardly say hello-- our "right hand helpers" were missing yesterday -- just John & I showing-- Joe was playing in the Provincial Lacrosse tournamaent -- they won the Provincial title. Shelby was at the wedding with Sam so missed those 2 boys I cna tell you.

You certainly had a good day as well.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations Devon

The girls look fabulous!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations!! Both horses are beautiful, I bet Fashion will look awesome once you get more weight on her...


----------



## CrescentMinis (Aug 11, 2008)

They are both fantastic! Congratulations and so glad you shared pictures for the rest of us.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations Devon, Your mare and foal are beautiful, great job showing them. So very glad that we finally got to meet.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 11, 2008)

Your horses are breathtakingly beautiful.



Congrats on your placings.


----------



## twister (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations Devon, you did a great job showing. We left early, I didn't want my driving debut to be in a storm



Luckily we did because I ended up in emergency on Sat. night, they figure it was my back. Your Fashion looked great in the ring and Chanel is growing up to be a very pretty girl too.

Yvonne


----------



## Farmhand (Aug 11, 2008)

Great shots, we had a very good time, that baby you have there is a real looker



. Just give her a little time and she is going to be some tough competition


----------



## Bozley (Aug 11, 2008)

Your horses are beautiful. I love their unusual markings!


----------



## Devon (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments





Janice Actually now owns Chanel but were showing together





Hoping to get over the boarder to Area 2 Shows next year goal is Ashland


----------



## Nigel (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, it was DEFINITELY a good day despite the weather!! It was very competitive in halter classes but unfortunately the rain caused some to leave (understandably so as is was absolutely POURING!) so the performance wasn't as large as usual but it was still a blast. I had a great time with everyone there, thanks to Dev and Janice (and Janice's parents) for letting me come along!! I was at the camera for most of the day, but I did get in the ring a few times helping out John and Arlene McCallum in the grand classes and colour with their 2 year old filly Filipowicz Foulk Lore. She did amazing!

But yea it was a great day overall, but I feel SO sorry for the folks driving as it REALLY started coming down at the end of the day, and they actually ended up cancelling the last few classes I believe, which kind of sucks for those who had already tacked up for them, but it was definitely for the better interest of all involved. Hopefully everyone got home safely and looking forward to seeing you guys at some other shows this year!

Edited to say(silly me...can't believe I forgot




) Congrats to Devon and Fashion on a spectacular day of winnings in halter and great obstacle and jumping rounds!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 11, 2008)

Nigel you did a great job showing Lore. Wish we meet, it is a shame that the heavy rain could not hold off a little longer. Hope to meet you when we come to Canada again.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 11, 2008)

Filipowicz Farm said:


> Nigel you did a great job showing Lore. Wish we meet, it is a shame that the heavy rain could not hold off a little longer. Hope to meet you when we come to Canada again.


Thank you!! Although she is such an amazing horse and basically did it all herself



! Yes I look forward to meeting you, it's too bad we missed each other!


----------



## Frankie (Aug 11, 2008)

WOW what awesome wins!!

Congratulations, you all look great.


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats on your great placings! They are both such pretty girls


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 12, 2008)

Devon... Fashion looks great



I think I am going to have clip Andy and see how he looks under his fuzz.... Never shaved a pony before but Fashion looks great.. CONGRATS on ALL your wins with your girl.. You take a pic of all the ribbons you got with her...


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow Devon, you are doing so well with your little group! You should be extremely proud of your accomplishments!


----------

